# Air Ride/ EBC pod



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

just finished this today. Comments are welcome :thumbup: 

started as a center vent 










ended up with this


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Summer is going to suck for you...


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

its not for my daily driver.  :thumbup:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

sp33dy said:


> its not for my daily driver.  :thumbup:


 I hate you haha. Daily driver show car right hurrr


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

its for this biatch


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

ohhh werddd^:thumbup: i would color match and blend the controller in but :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^ agreed, but nice work none the less


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

are those my old vents? can't wait to see it done


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

LOL yes matt they are your old vents. I have been saving them to do this. :thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

wagner17 said:


> ohhh werddd^:thumbup: i would color match and blend the controller in but :thumbup:


what he said.

car looks legit. always loved those wheels.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

wheels are for sale  I got some 3 piece puppies for this season :thumbup:


----------

